# '95 Chevy C1500 Silverado



## zannej (Mar 2, 2016)

So, my brother (against my advice) bought a 1995 Chevy C1500 Silverado extended cab with 2WD. It wasn't even able to be driven when he bought it, but he was adamant that he had to get it. It had some stupid lift kit, the rear driveshaft had fallen off, and the U-bolts were broken. It also had a broken driver seat, broken center console, and shattered driver side mirror. Oh yeah, and the battery was bad.

It's already proven to be a money sink. We went to U-Pull-It and got some used parts (a seat, console, trim for the dash, misc stuff). He just got a used rear driveshaft but it didn't fit so we're currently looking for one.

It's a 5.7L V8 engine, 141.5 Wheel base, 4L60E automatic transmission, 2 door extended cab. I think it takes the driveshaft with 15 splines or teeth or whatever. Not sure. Problem is, I've searched the parts stores and seem to be able to find everything BUT the damn rear driveshaft. Our mechanic friend said we need the rear part of the rear driveshaft, but all we seem to find are the front parts. 

Anyone know how I can find the part number for that driveshaft? I want to get the stupid thing running so I don't have to drive him to work and back. LOL.

I saw all sorts of listings for axles, suspension, and all that stuff. I personally don't know enough about the parts to be able to recognize things, but the friend said what to look for. Hoping to go back to the U-Pull-It place and see if we can find a similar model truck that might have the same driveshaft that isn't damaged.










Edit: my friend said it is one driveshaft with 2 parts and the length was close to 46.68. I see listings for ones with 44.54 or 44.28. Not really sure what the replacement would be.


----------



## havasu (Mar 2, 2016)

Is it two parts contained by a carrier bearing? The splines will usually expand or constrict about an inch, so you should be good.


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2016)

If you have the old one it only costs about a hundred bucks to have it re tubed. I build my own all the time for my jeep projects.


----------



## zannej (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll have to find a picture... It is a metal thing with a yoke on the end.

Here's a photo of the sticker on it





I *think* it might also be called a propeller shaft, but I'm not sure. 

Don't know if anyone around here does retubing. But I can ask around.

PS. I looked up the part number on it and it says it does NOT fit that truck. So, I wonder if it was the wrong part to begin with and that was why it broke the retainers and fell off. My friend thought it was because it was bent...


----------



## zannej (Mar 6, 2016)

I found the part online and drove out to get it. It was still on a truck. They pulled the whole piece (front and rear) so it cost a bit more, but it doesn't hurt to have a spare front part. Then we took it to a friend's great-uncle who works on trucks. He got the front end separated from the rear for us and gave some tips on how to get it connected. Friend got it installed but there's something else wrong. The back end of the truck moves too much so my fiend thinks something on the axle isn't connected properly. Either that or it needs a new axle. Think it would be $100 for a used one but about $1k for new.

Hopefully it can be fixed. For now I get to tease my bro about having a twerking truck.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2016)

Rear axle assemblies are simple. Can only be one of a few things.


----------



## CARiD (Mar 7, 2016)

If it's his first vehicle - it will teach him a lot ) I loke the old body style chevy trucks, but it certainly requires a good investment to look great. you can find many repair parts for this model here: http://www.carid.com/1995-chevy-ck-pickup-parts/


----------



## zannej (Mar 11, 2016)

Carid was a very useful site for finding part numbers and figuring out what fit and such, so thank you! I have that site bookmarked.

So, we found out what the problem was: A previous owner or dealership had replaced the original rear with the rear from an S10. It didn't have the proper hanging loop thingies and instead had some sort of metal plates and one was broken. 

So, my bro ended up getting an axle pulled from a Suburban (one that was the same size of what should have been on his truck). It cost him $200 to have the guy at the local salvage place pull it for him-- and apparently it was not easy and that thing is heavy as hell. Dude had an adorable pit bull running around, playing, and wanting to cuddle with people. They have a "Beware Dog" sign and one of the frequent customers told us "The only danger from that dog is that it might lick you to death." She kept going under the suburban and licking the face of the guy who was trying to remove the axle. LOL.

My bro and friend got the old axle off and the new one in place. Old one still has emergency brake lines attached or something.










Right now, both rear tires are flat.


----------



## zannej (Mar 21, 2016)

So far my brother owed our mother over $600 for stuff for the truck. He's paid down $200 and it cost him $210 for the replacement axle and hangers.
Now he needs new tires-- tire place said rotation and new special mud tires will cost $645.
He was trying to avoid a pothole and went in a ditch on the right side of the road, managed to get out of it but was giving it so much gas he zipped across into the opposite ditch and blew out a rear tire. He had to walk to the house and ask me to tow him out.

He had some tie-down straps and wanted me to pull him backwards. I told him tie-downs would break and that there was no way it would come out backwards because of the angle. After tiedowns broke a few times he surrendered so I took him to work, grabbed our friend from AutoZone and he brought a braided steel cable with hooks on the end. Not sure where he found it, but I want one.
He said there was no way it would come out backwards so he had me back up to the front of the truck, hooked up the cable, and honked when he was ready for me to start towing. Pulled it right out, but then he had to change the flat tire. Only the spare was too small for the truck so it couldn't go more than 40mph.
Bought him some food at Popeyes as a thank you.


----------



## zannej (May 24, 2016)

Doofusaurus forgot to check the oil in his truck. The gauges don't work and he didn't remember that the seller told him it burned oil up really fast. So, his engine burned out and I had to take him to get a replacement. He had me go pick it up in the Ridgeline, but failed to mention that he hadn't made arrangements to take it out of the Ridgeline and put in his truck. So, it is still sitting there and I haven't been driving it because I'm worried the engine might get damaged.

Is there an emoticon to express that someone is a dumbass?


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

Well hopefully the new one doesn't burn so much oil. I know it can be hard to pop the hood and pull on that little stick.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

Chris said:


> Well hopefully the new one doesn't burn so much oil. I know it can be hard to pop the hood and pull on that little stick.



Out of sight, out of mind... 

View attachment moron.gif


----------



## zannej (May 25, 2016)

Yeah. The new engine only had about 70k miles on it, so if he can get it into his truck undamaged, it *should* be better. They just put oil in it and it looked to be in good shape.
The problem is, they have to get something to lift it out with and we don't have the equipment for that. Also, since his truck doesn't run, it has to be towed to wherever it is going to be done. One guy said he'll do it for $500 but he'll need help (he's a friend's great uncle who is probably in his late 70s). Another said he'd do it for around $450. Then a coworker said he'd do it for free, but they have to find a time where both of them are off work and he will have to pay to have the truck towed over there. 
Meanwhile, yesterday my brother knew I needed to use the car later in the day and ended up working a double shift without telling me first so I wasn't able to go back into town. But his boss did let him pop in to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription for Mom and then gave him a bunch of free pizza, cookies, etc because he was happy that my bro stayed. A couple of the employees were no shows and they had a baseball team and a 20 person birthday party come in at the same time. He's getting paid overtime at least.

Today I'm keeping the car and dropping him off.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2016)

Zanne, I thought you had 2 cars.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2016)

One has a motor in the rear.


----------



## zannej (May 30, 2016)

Chris said:


> One has a motor in the rear.



Yup. And it isn't tied down all that well. If we had normal paved roads it wouldn't be as much of a concern-- but our roads are full of pot-holes and I'm worried the engine will get damaged.

I'm really hoping he can get it taken care of this week. He ended up staying out all night instead of coming home after work and today is his day off-- but I'm willing to bet he won't do anything about the engine situation because he just went to bed.


----------



## zannej (Jun 11, 2016)

STILL waiting for him to get the motor out of the rear of the Ridgeline. He found someone who will put it in for $300, but it has been raining every damn day and the guy doesn't want to work on it during thunderstorms.

It looks like rain chances on Wednesday and Thursday are low, so hopefully he can get the guy to do it one of those days.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2016)

Hope you don't use your car much.


----------



## zannej (Jun 16, 2016)

The CR-V gets used all the time. Haven't used the Ridgeline since doofusaurus put his engine in it. I have gone out to start it and sit in it for a bit to make sure the battery doesn't run out.

Trying to get the diphead to take some initiative and contact the mechanic. It was a mutual friend of ours who found the mechanic for him, but diphead hasn't done squat about making contact or trying to arrange a time for repair.


----------



## havasu (Jun 16, 2016)

Easy peasy. Chain the block to a tree and drive away.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 16, 2016)

Give him 2 weeks to get the thing fixed, then you'll call and have it towed to the crusher and no more rides to and from in your car.


----------



## zannej (Jun 21, 2016)

Update: The engine still hasn't been removed from the back of my truck, although not through lack of my brother trying.

My bro met with the guy (who came recommended from a good friend) gave him the keys and paid him half up front ($150). The agreement had been that the truck was to be towed to the guy's house just down the street from where it has been sitting, the engine would be taken out by Monday and the whole job would be finished by Wednesday.

So, the guy texted my brother to bring the motor in on Monday around "lunch". So, we went in to meet with him and the guy didn't ever meet up and we couldn't get ahold of him. Finally someone answered his phone for him and said he was napping. Over an hour later we finally heard back from him and he said he was "tied up". We spent several hours waiting when he finally told us two things: 1) he had NOT had the vehicle towed to the agreed upon location and had instead had it towed somewhere on the opposite side of town (technically outside of town I think) and 2) he would have to do it Tuesday (which is now today) and to meet him around lunchtime.

So, again, we drove in and he did not give us an exact address-- just the street name. So, we drove up and down that street looking for my brother's truck and there was absolutely no sign of it anywhere. The guy was supposed to be meeting us at the location, but way after lunch the guy finally texted back that he had to mow his father's lawn and then would meet us. So, we waited a few hours and were getting frustrated that we couldn't even find the vehicle. We said all we needed to do was offload the motor and then he said his truck wouldn't start. We said we could go give him a lift or try to jumpstart him. He didn't reply to that, but then said he couldn't do it today and that he was going to get a lift from his brother to go take the engine out-- which was the part that he was supposed to have done already-- and he said he would give us the address for where the truck is allegedly waiting once he gets it (most of the places didn't have street numbers and the street itself didn't have a sign).

So, now I've told my brother that I will not drive it back in until the guy confirms for certain that he is not going to bull**** us and that he will actually meet with us and remove the engine from the back of my truck. But right now, we don't even know what happened to my brother's truck.

I'm giving him 'til the end of the week. If he doesn't at least let us see the truck before the end of the week, we will call the cops and report the truck as stolen.

The people are one of the things I hate about this area. They are just so unreliable. My brother was pretty livid about it because he had to waste time when he was supposed to be resting before work and he doesn't get very many days off. 

Granted, he was the one who burned his engine up in the first place and he should have been more proactive about getting things fixed, but having people blow us off is really really frustrating.


----------



## zannej (Jun 24, 2016)

Our friend picked the guy up at 5:30am and helped him take the engine out this morning and we drove in to drop off the engine. They are working on it right now.

Bad news was, while it was in the person's yard someone stole the LED headlights. Our friend said he will find out who took them and get them back. They are rather distinct looking, so they will be hard to miss.

I now have free use of my Ridgeline. Yay!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 24, 2016)

Zanne, I lovehappy endings.


----------



## zannej (Jun 24, 2016)

LOL. Unfortunately, there is a problem with the manifold. Old one was warped and new one had a bolt break off inside & it is stuck. They spent a couple hours trying to get it out and will resume tomorrow.


----------



## zannej (Jul 24, 2016)

The truck is *still* not fixed. The boy who is supposed to be working on it apparently burned his hand rather badly somehow. My brother was told it was from his radiator, but I don't know. The boy is full of excuses. If it had been up to me, the truck would have been taken to someone else to work on a loooong time ago.

I'm worried that by the time this guy is done the transmission will be broken and the radiator may be ruined. 

I just don't think the kid knows what he is doing, but my brother knows even less about vehicles (although he tries to tell me he knows a lot about them).


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2016)

Buy a Haynes or Chilton manual, it is very step by step. A monkey could do it!


----------



## zannej (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll pass that on to my brother. Right now he's using my mother's CR-V so he's not very concerned with getting his truck back.

I'm going to have to do a lot of cleaning on the inside of the CR-V when he finally gets his truck back. It's a disaster in there and smells like marinara sauce.

Turns out the boy burned his arm on his own truck (something about a radiator, I don't remember for certain) and it was a bad burn so he's not able to work on anything for awhile. At least my brother hasn't paid him the rest of the money yet.


----------



## havasu (Jul 25, 2016)

Your brother will probably spend the money at a video arcade and popcorn. Watch him like a hawk!


----------



## zannej (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, the lucky thing on that is that there aren't any video arcades around here and he's not overly fond of popcorn. LOL.

But he buys a lot of candy (despite his diabetes), cookies, and junk food. 

And he's letting his boss do something illegal-- having him work fewer hours this week and then having him work 40 hours next week, but will take some of the hours from next week and put them toward this week so it won't look like it is a labor overage (since 40 hours counts as overtime for Pizza Hut). But somehow he thinks he will get paid more that way and his boss won't get in trouble for not managing employee hours well.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2016)

In all reality if I were him I would say OK. and just do it. I disagree with all these stupid labor laws. As long as you are being paid for the hours you work who cares how they do it. The law has made it hard for employers and employees to get ahead. To many whiny people thinking they are worth more than the owner and get these things passed.


----------



## zannej (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, he doesn't have a problem with it. I just wonder if he is making less money that way, but I don't know how his pay system works.


----------



## zannej (Aug 21, 2016)

So, the boy said the job is done BUT the engine is flooding and it still can't be driven. My brother wants to arrange to pick it up and try to figure out how to fix it without the boy because he said he wants his truck back sometime this year.

Could the boy have screwed something up to cause the engine flood? He already broke a bolt on the manifold and broke something on the exhaust system.

I'm hoping that he can get if fixed soon so I can clean up the CR-V and get the smell of marinara sauce out of it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2016)

If it is fuel injected it is not flooding.

Does it start at all?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe the oxygen sensor is bad. It might not be getting enough air. That would seem like it is flooding. Or maybe he isn't smart enough to know that you don't touch the gas pedal when starting a fuel-injected vehicle.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2016)

no spudder or fire at all could mean a lot of different things. Flooding it would still fire at some point or at least try.


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks. I have no idea what the symptoms were. And last night my brother drove the CR-V into a ditch and messed up the trim around the driver side front tire.

He said that another friend looked at the truck and said it's not flooding anymore and that he can see about picking the truck up tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

Does that mean it runs? and for how long?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2016)

zannej said:


> Thanks. I have no idea what the symptoms were. And last night my brother drove the CR-V into a ditch and messed up the trim around the driver side front tire.
> 
> He said that another friend looked at the truck and said it's not flooding anymore and that he can see about picking the truck up tomorrow.



Doesn't sound like your brother should be driving.


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2016)

Chris, I have no idea. My friend said that when they were working on the truck there was an important part that got set aside and then they couldn't find it. My brother still thinks the guy who worked on his truck is competent-- I think the he's a nice guy but not the brightest bulb and I don't think he is really competent. Truck has still not been picked up.

So, I don't know WTF the deal is right now.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2016)

Your brother is likely learning a life lesson on this one. Really anyone can swap a motor with a basic tool set and a manual. Not all that hard. Problem is people that think they know more than they do or they come to a stuck bolt or something and don't approach it the proper way.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 25, 2016)

Chris said:


> Your brother is likely learning a life lesson on this one. Really anyone can swap a motor with a basic tool set and a manual. Not all that hard. Problem is people that think they know more than they do or they come to a stuck bolt or something and don't approach it the proper way.



Usually, the electrical is the hard  part.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2016)

Only if you don't take the time to label or take pictures of where everything goes.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 25, 2016)

Chris said:


> Only if you don't take the time to label or take pictures of where everything goes.



Or if the engines are not identical.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2016)

True, that makes it fun.


----------



## zannej (Aug 28, 2016)

I wish my brother had learned his lesson. I think he is too trusting and he doesn't know nearly as much as he thinks he does about cars. He got the keys back to his truck now, but he hasn't made the time to go get it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2016)

So, has he picked it up yet?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll bet if the keys to the CRV are taken away, he'll find a way to pick it up... Just sayin.


----------



## zannej (Sep 9, 2016)

My brother called the other night and said a deer ran into the side of the CR-V and dented it. I went out to look and was sort of skeptical about his story until I saw the deer hair stuck to some of the trim on the car. Deer apparently ran away afterward. The dent looks minor-- I think that it can just be pushed back out. There is no damage to the paint.

He finally picked the truck up BUT it is not in street legal condition. It has problems that didn't exist before it was "fixed". The AC, left blinker, and left taillight are not working. Also, it still doesn't have headlights. 

Our friend knows who has the head lights but the guy is in jail. When asked where he got them, the guy claimed he bought them from our friend's father (who is a crackhead). The father stealing them actually makes sense. Our friend is trying to see if he can get the keys to the guy's truck from the guy's mother/grandmother to go get the headlights back. If he can't, my brother needs to order new ones.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't think much of your brother's friends.


----------



## havasu (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm actually scratching my head on her brother as well.


----------



## zannej (Sep 10, 2016)

havasu said:


> I'm actually scratching my head on her brother as well.



Me too.

He's my baby bro so I love him, but he needs more common sense.


----------



## zannej (Jan 15, 2017)

So, my brother took his truck to a more reliable mechanic who guaranteed his work. He bought a new windshield motor because somehow that had died. Started driving the truck a bit and the transmission slipped. 

The '95 used a particular transmission that isn't interchangeable with other years. We know because and a friend (after buying a used tranny that turned out to be bad-- despite the seller promising it was good) had to get a new transmission for his own truck and it cost about $1400 but then the intake broke when he was putting it in so it ended up costing another $600 ($300 was to pay the mechanic and the rest covered the intake).

My brother finally realized that buying this truck was a huge mistake and he's throwing in the towel. He's looking in to getting a Ridgeline or CR-V now. Only problem is the airbag recall issue.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 15, 2017)

95 is a bad year anyway. You can't buy a scanner for one. The OBD1 goes through 94 and the OBD2 starts with 96.


----------



## zannej (Jan 17, 2017)

Rusty said:


> 95 is a bad year anyway. You can't buy a scanner for one. The OBD1 goes through 94 and the OBD2 starts with 96.



Ok, I'm ignorant on this matter. A scanner?

My brother decided to let our friend have his tires/rims because the friend really liked them, so he swapped them out today. The friend thinks he can get about $1k for the truck if he sells it. I think he'll be lucky to get $500 for that hunk of junk.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 17, 2017)

A scanner gives codes to tell you what needs to be fixed, it reads the computer.

There can be several sensors that can cause the same problem if bad, a scanner can tell you which one to replace.


----------



## zannej (Jan 18, 2017)

Rusty said:


> A scanner gives codes to tell you what needs to be fixed, it reads the computer.
> 
> There can be several sensors that can cause the same problem if bad, a scanner can tell you which one to replace.



Ahh. Ok. That thought crossed my mind but I wasn't sure.

Right now my bro is looking at an '07 Ridgeline and hoping it will come down in price. It has heated seats and a navigation system. Seller never got back to us on the red one we saw online and this one is newer, has more features, and is about the same price.


----------



## zannej (Jan 19, 2017)

This is the one we've been looking at:
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/686284734/overview/


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice looking car but a lot of miles for the cost. What is blue book?


----------



## zannej (Jan 20, 2017)

Chris said:


> Nice looking car but a lot of miles for the cost. What is blue book?



Maybe I'm not doing it right, but kbb.com said the price range is $9,088 to $11,615 (but it didn't let me input condition). The page is not working well for me right now.

That is what it said is the fair market value when buying from a dealer. I'm not sure what parameters to choose to find just the actual non-retail inflated value.

The carfax said it had a minor accident in which the airbags did not deploy. It looks like it has a very minor dent on the right side of the bumper, but I'm not certain. 

The price check was for the Houston, TX area since that is where we seem to have better luck finding them. Not much for sale in Louisiana. Although sales tax went up 1% since we bought our last vehicle. So, it will likely be something like 9.7% tax on top. With that and other fees it will probably come out at a little over $10k unless they drop the price more-- which they might do toward the end of the month. 

Since I'll be loaning my brother the $, I will have to take my money out over several days bc I'm pretty sure the crappy bank here won't give me more than like $2k at once and they charge $10 for a cashier's check.

I'm trying to figure out the best way to argue the price down if possible. I don't think wearing something to flatten my chest, wearing a fake beard, and trying to sound like a man would work.


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, a 2007 with 185,000 miles, expect major repairs soon. My Lexus SUV is also a 2007, and I have 85,000 miles. When I went to trade it in recently, they said I could expect to only get about $9K because of my mileage. Instead, I will trade my daughter for her 2003 Toyota pick up, so she can drive something newer, and I will have a spare pick up on my side yard when I get a new car in the next month or so.


----------



## zannej (Jan 20, 2017)

Good point. But hopefully it will be better than the current truck. Current one doesn't even have the emergency brake connected. 
That is, if we can get the price down enough. My bro is not a good negotiator.


----------



## zannej (Oct 25, 2017)

So, my brother finally sold the hunk of junk and the buyer hauled it off. I think he just wanted it for parts-- but it's no longer uglying up our lawn.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2017)

That's what most Chevy are good for anyway.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2017)

I've had good luck with them all my life .


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2017)

Nick said:


> I've had good luck with them all my life .



They are good vehicles I just like poking some fun at them being a Mopar Ford guy. I do own a couple Chevy work trucks.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 26, 2017)

Trying to sell the '95 Lumina. Just want it gone. Needs a muffler, heater core and oxygen sensor. runs good after it warms up. Just don't want to mess with it anymore.


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2017)

Chris said:


> They are good vehicles I just like poking some fun at them being a Mopar Ford guy. I do own a couple Chevy work trucks.



Mopar Ford guys, and Chevy guys been going at it for years . LOL 

View attachment black-cat.gif


----------



## Rusty (Oct 27, 2017)

We have a Ford, A Nissan, a Chevy and a Dodge. Don't see much difference, except the Chevy is hard to work on.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't have any Fords anymore, I used to be only Ford. Now I have a fleet of Mopar. I agree they are all about the same quality anymore.


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2017)

They're all made in China .. 

View attachment black-cat.gif


----------



## zannej (Nov 15, 2017)

The guy who bought my brother's truck had it parked in a mutual friend's yard. The friend's girlfriend called me and was on the phone when some guy came into the yard and started looking in the windows of the truck and studying it. She went over to ask him what he was doing and he said he was interested in the rims and body. I immediately messaged the current owner to let him know about it. When I went into town later, the owner was loading it up on a trailer to haul away to a safer location where people were less likely to steal the rims.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2017)

zannej said:


> The guy who bought my brother's truck had it parked in a mutual friend's yard. The friend's girlfriend called me and was on the phone when some guy came into the yard and started looking in the windows of the truck and studying it. She went over to ask him what he was doing and he said he was interested in the rims and body. I immediately messaged the current owner to let him know about it. When I went into town later, the owner was loading it up on a trailer to haul away to a safer location where people were less likely to steal the rims.



I'm starting to think you live in the ghetto.


----------



## zannej (Nov 16, 2017)

Chris said:


> I'm starting to think you live in the ghetto.



My friend does. The house he's in now used to be a crack house. But, drugs are a major issue in this town and a lot of the junkies steal to support their habit. It doesn't help that it is well known that one of the cops is a major drug dealer and the other cops either help or look the other way. Hell, there are some members on the force who use drugs and haven't been fired-- and I'm talking heavier stuff than marijuana.


----------



## zannej (Mar 11, 2020)

As an update, the guy who "bought" the truck & took the motor out & took parts off of it never paid my brother a dime for it (and probably never will). He still owes my mother for a loan but I don't think he's going to pay her back either. He was going to start repayment last December but his house burned down. Not sure if it was the same fire where his stepfather tried to murder his mother & set the house on fire & locked her in the room or if that was a separate fire.
I really don't like people around here.
The good news is, the 07 Ridgeline is nice- although our best friend is borrowing it while he tries to fix up his Mitsubisih eclipse lemon that he got defrauded on. That's why I don't like it when people buy from private sellers.


----------

